# Please help me to choose a Printer under Rs. 4000



## ravira (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Please help me to choose a Printer under Rs. 4000. (it may be stretch to 5000.00)

My requirements are:
Low Cost Ink! (Original Ink must available easily.)
Good Quality Printing  (Mostly I print B/W. sometimes may be color cliparts.)
Media Type: Papers and Cards.
Printing Technology: Laserjet / Laser / Inkjet

Please recommend one within your experience and ink price. or help me to choose from my list:
HP Deskjet 2000 - J210
HP Deskjet 2000 - J210a
HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 2010 - K010a
HP Deskjet Ink Advantage - K109g
HP Deskjet 1000 - J110a
HP Deskjet 1050 All-in-One - J410a
HP LaserJet Pro CP1025 Color
Canon Pixma iP2770
Canon Pixma - MP287 Printer
Epson ME 10 Single Function Printer

Thanks in advance!

I'm waiting for your advices!


----------

